# Der Golem



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Well just finished another one up and also tried something different and like to hear what ya think?I will say this it wasnt dried brushed and the only thing that brushes were used for on the golem was to do the eyes and the base.


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Very interesting take on a not so familiar subject Wolfie !! No brushes huh ?


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

the Dabbler said:


> Very interesting take on a not so familiar subject Wolfie !! No brushes huh ?


Dabbs no Brushes on the golem just the base and his eyes.What did was to get the look of clay on him is used a sponge any kind one ya get at the 5 and 10 and applyed each shade of gray on him and worked the paint in with (believe it or not) with my fingers blending each shade of color as went along on to the kit.Then once the kit was dryed hit it again with the sponge with very little raw sienna paint on it in areas like his face chest back and then lightly worked it in with my finger tip.After all was said and done blasted it with Dullcote.Oh the Golem is based on the 20's silent movie from Germany Der Golem if you do a search on IMBD it will give ya the low down on this Monster


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Looks awesome! I thought Der Golem was suppose to wear the Star of David. - I could be wrong.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Ok, I'm wrong!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rdj8iRSh9wI


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

MadCap Romanian said:


> Looks awesome! I thought Der Golem was suppose to wear the Star of David. - I could be wrong.


Thanks for the compliments and thats the star of david on his chest you see in the pic and also the movie still here.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Beautiful work, Wolfie! Der Golem is something I'd love to see as a styrene kit! (hint hint)


----------



## Daikaiju1 (Apr 26, 2005)

Hey Wolfie, great work and paintjob!

Thats the Artomic Golem? Did you do the other head as well?

Looks great!


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks deadmanincfan,Daikaiju1 for the compliments and yes this is the Artomics Golem and havent done the second head yet cause really like the grinning expression alot better so did that one instead.


----------



## Daikaiju1 (Apr 26, 2005)

wolfman66 said:


> Thanks deadmanincfan,Daikaiju1 for the compliments and yes this is the Artomics Golem and havent done the second head yet cause really like the grinning expression alot better so did that one instead.


I dunno, I kind of like the scowling head. Reminds me of the ex wife.


----------



## Steven Coffey (Jan 5, 2005)

Very nice build Wolfman.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Looks great mate!! What paint did you use? I'd like to try this sponge technique one day. Looks like you've got some nice texture and shading effects.:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Chris.


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Steven Coffey,Chris appreciate the complimnets coming from ya guys.Chris basic acrylic paints were used like Delta ceramcoat and folkart.You can pick those up at any craft store pretty cheap.


----------



## chevy263 (Oct 6, 2003)

Great paint thanks for posting !! And thanks for the tips on painting !! I'll have to try that. :thumbsup:


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Man ...Wolfie, when I saw the first pictures of your latest project I thought..."Great, now he's into casting bronze and iron"... your technique for painting this one is outstanding :thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

Turned out good! I'd never heard of it before.


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks Chevy263,Mcdee,Kit junkie for the compliemts.Kit-junkie friend of mine thats a Art teacher in the Highschool by me showed me this trick.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

It's still a great build Wolfie, but that's not the Star of David. The Star of David has 6 points and Der Golem's star has 5. It's an inverted pentagram he's wearing. But that's OK. Anything for Evil!


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

MadCap Romanian said:


> It's still a great build Wolfie, but that's not the Star of David. The Star of David has 6 points and Der Golem's star has 5. It's an inverted pentagram he's wearing. But that's OK. Anything for Evil!


Your right on the money with that info:thumbsup:


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Yeah, I was a bit confused because DER Golem is suppose to be helping the Jewish outcasts in Germany in @ the 1480's. I wonder why they didn't use the Star of David on Der Golem in the movie.


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

MadCap Romanian said:


> Yeah, I was a bit confused because DER Golem is suppose to be helping the Jewish outcasts in Germany in @ the 1480's. I wonder why they didn't use the Star of David on Der Golem in the movie.


You got me on that one Madcap


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

Excellent painting, Dan, this may be your best work so far, really impressed. 
Randy


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks a million Randy for the compliments and the same way did the golem here is the same way going to do the Vietnam memorial kit made by Lindberg down the road


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Thats really super work. I have an old Golem to paint sometime... with the little girl holding out an apple in front of him. I hope he comes out HALF as good as yours.

The movie all the kits are from is the 1920 "The Golem: Or How He came Into the World" which is the third, and last of the Paul Wegener Golem movies. Wegener wrote and starred in 1915 and 1917 versions, but the 1920 "prequel" is the most well known. Its a definite influence of the Karloff Frankenstein Film done a decade later.


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

WOW...that is a very cool technique you used. I love the way it looks! You made it look like a museum sculpted and bronzed. Great stuff, Wolfman! Very impressive


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks djnick66,Duckfink for the compliments and Djnick66 yes got the movie of the golem and love it and like to see that kit of the golem ya got never seen that one before and would you know who produced it?


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Hmm I forget. I think I got it from Monsters in Motion in the early 90s... pre internet days... I will look for a picture of it. Its not a bad model, but some parts have a very rough texture that has to be removed.

When I was in Prague, I went to the old Jewish cemetery where Rabbi Lowe is burried... no Golems though!


----------



## normlbd (Nov 2, 2001)

Very interesting painting ideas there. Looks great.


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks normlbd for the compliments.djnick66 When ya get a chance definitly snap some pics of that kit would love to see it:thumbsup:.


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

beautiful work Wolfie . not one ya see every day . a very cool kit .
and big too iirc . 
hb


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

Great looking paint job Dan! :thumbsup:


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

Wonderful paint job, and I think you're right about that sinister grin.

I'd avoid the guy's barber though. What a humiliatin' haircut for a monster. Makes some of Sanjaya's outrageous locks look tame.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

I found this description of the movie:

In 16th-century Prague, a Jewish rabbi creates a giant creature from clay, called the Golem, and using sorcery, brings the creature to life in order to protect the Jews of Prague from persecution. Unfortunately, his evil assistant manages to take control of the Golem, and uses it to commit crimes to enrich him, and finally has it kidnap the rabbi's beautiful daughter. However, the Golem--which had been given human emotions by the rabbi--finally rebels against the assistant's misuse of him.

Here's a You-Tube video of the movie : 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rdj8iRSh9wI


I wonder if there's any more jewish-based horror films?


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

There are other Golem movies... Roddy (Cornelius) McDowell starred in "IT", and the pilot episode of Fantasy Island featured a Golem. There is also an X-Files episide with the Golem.

In some versions of the story, magic words are carved into the soft clay to bring the Golem to life, and when they are wiped away, he turns back into just clay. In the famous Wegener movie, the star on his chest is like an on/off switch. When the Golem is on his rampage, he confronts a young girl, sort of like the scene at the lake in Karloff's Frankenstein. The girl offers the Golem an apple. When he gently picks her up, she puts her hand on the star and turns it... turning him back into clay.


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Rick,mrmurph Thanks for the compliments and MadCap Romanian the golem is on dvd restored verion great flick to watch even though its a silent one its highly recommend to get.djnick66, I did a "It" statue in resin long time ago under mine and my brothers Resinator garage kit companyback in the early 90's.Ill shoot him a email and see if he camnt snap a pic of it and send it to me and post here for ya to see.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I bought this version of the Golem on DVD...
http://www.amazon.com/Golem-Ernst-D...=pd_bbs_2?ie=UTF8&s=dvd&qid=1213186940&sr=8-2

I got it because they had new/used copies for just a few dollars. I was surprised to see that the quality of the original film (considering this is from early in the last Century) was good and it had a good, appropriate, full musical score.


----------

